
The Fall of Eclipse - pdeva1
http://movingfulcrum.com/the-fall-of-eclipse/
======
barrkel
Eclipse has always struck me as a bloated over-architected pile of weird
abstractions. Workspaces and perspectives were front and central, while
Projects and Edit / Run / Debug features / modalities were implemented in
terms of the first-class things the IDE exposed.

The implementation details were the primary artefact, the actual developer's
experience was very secondary.

------
daenney
> It meant a poor student could use the exact same tools as a professional.
> That era is now over.

Not entirely true. Both the professional and the poor student now use IntelliJ
and not everyone has a need for the Ultimate Edition.

